# Need Ballyhoo?



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

*Need Ballyhoo? Update 2/26*

*Update: We have a few packs of really good looking ballyhoo packs left for $8.99+10% PFF discount. We have some packs that either have broken seals or blood in packs ( from vacuum seal machine set to vacuum to long) that we have discounted to $7.49/pack + 10%PFF discount. Once these packs are opened they are still very good quality. They are very tough, great eye color, and are not rotten by any means. They just do not look quite as good in the package. I still Guarantee their quality and will refund you 100% if they fall apart or for some other reason you are not satisfied with them. They are great for cut baits and still troll very well. Much higher quality than any cigar minnow. I also have some that were frozen individually for $2.50/lb. *

*I will be in SW Pensacola making a delivery tomorrow 2/27 and can deliver any quantity (no minimum order) to anyone in the East Hill or West Pensacola area for free. If you just want to see them I will have some that are already thawed and you can see their quality. Please let me know by 10am tomorrow if you would like to see them. I will be in the area all day tomorrow. I have attached a picture of the worst pack I could find for you to see what they look like when thawed. *

I posted this in the "Various items for sale" section but was told I should probably post it here also.

We currently have 3 lb packs of ballyhoo for sale. They were caught in the FL. Keys and then brined, vacuum sealed, and blast frozen to preserve their quality. These make for great cut bait, trolling bait, or fly lining bait. Ballyhoo have much better shine and are much tougher than cigar minnows and sardines. I have been testing these baits for the past two months and they are extremely tough and hold up very well. Because they are so tough I have found they work great for triggers, mingos, redfish, and pretty much every reef fish. Our packs have between 12-16 fish in each package. The packaging has a convenient zip lock seal that can be closed so that you can use the bait again on another trip. We fished with a local charter last month and with 14 people fishing for 6 hours we used less than three packs. I filleted them and got about 10 pieces of bait per ballyhoo. Quality bait that actually stays on the hook makes a huge difference. I am located in Gulf Breeze and will deliver to your house. If you are located outside of Gulf Breeze I can deliver on orders over 10 packs. These baits can be put in the freezer without worrying about smell or spillage. Stock your freezers now and have quality bait to last you through the year. 

3lb BALLYHOO PACKS @ $8.99 each. 10% discount for PFF members on orders up to 9 packages. 15% discount on 10+ pack orders to PFF members. Other bulk discounts available.


We hold a SPL with RS, Wholesale Fish Dealers License, Retail Fish Dealers License, FPL, Eel Permit, and all state and local licenses needed to sell our products.

We are a new business and appreciate the opportunity to earn your business! I will deliver until 8pm tonight and Saturday as the weather finally looks like it will cooperate. Thank you!

Call me with any questions.

Justin |850-203-1045 or 850-292-1269

Check out our website @ www.WeGotBait.com (our website is still a work in progress)


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice look'in baits. Thanks for the info & post.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

GotBait? said:


> The packaging has a convenient zip lock seal that can be closed so that you can use the bait again on another trip.


For what it's worth, refreezing ballyhoo turns them into garbage that I wouldn't even use for bottom fishing. It's a one time deal; you thaw them out, and use them that trip. If you don't, feed it to the pinfish.

I would like to see these baits next time I am in town though. About that time to be stocking up for tournament season and summer. Can you maybe post a closeup pic with a ruler next to the 'hoos to show the size? Thanks.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah they are definitely best the first time they are used. If they are thawed out right and kept cool you may get another trip out of them but do not expect the same quality especially if you are trolling them. If you save them and re-freeze them to use as cut bait then they work pretty well. I sell to a lot of charter guys who use them for cut bait do not waste anything so we tried to package them in a way they could use the leftovers the next trip without there being a real big mess. Next time your in the area come take a look at them and try a pack. I would love some feedback on them.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

GotBait? said:


> Next time your in the area come take a look at them and try a pack. I would love some feedback on them.


Do you have any that could be categorized as horse?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Or are they graded? Is it just all sizes in a 3lb bag?


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

I really do not size them to exact sizes but do separate the noticeably larger ones into other packs because I package them into 3 lb packs and it takes a lot less of the larger fish to make a pack. I am really trying to sell these like a 5lb pack of cigs would be sold but with better packaging, brining, and freezer to produce a much higher quality bait than any cigs you will find. Wanted a bait that was kind of like a multi-purpose bait and could be used for all types of fishing. I do have some ones that were hand picked and were the first batches frozen and sealed for guys who are really particular about their baits. If their is a size you really like and a way you want them packaged just let me know and I can custom pack when I get them to however you like. Thank you


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

When I purchase them off the boat they pretty much came from the same haul and are all very close to the same size. The same size fish usually swim together. Most these were the 9-10 in range with some larger and some smaller. The size really depends on the time of year also. If you want larger just let me know ahead of time and I can set the larger ones aside and package what you need for you.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well at least you can close them up after taking one out and it, so it doesn't get water logged in the cooler. Or just open up a pack a frozen ones and take the amount you need and leave the rest of a bag in the freezer sealed up.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

These bags were not much more than the regular bags so we figured why not


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

I also sell them fresh never frozen the first day I get them up here and you can hand select whatever ones one want and i'll seal them for you.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. Will definitely be in touch. I'd keep this topic bumped up or even put a sticky on it so it doesn't disappear.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

I really appreciate that. I don't want to overstep or violate the code the forum but will try and keep it bumped. I 100% guarantee my bait and if it doesn't hold up or perform like you thought I will refund 100% of anyone's money. My name is attached to each pack I sell I will not sell any product that I do not think is up to par with the competition. I will have many more products closer to the season. Just trying to locate commercial fisherman who understand what type of products I am trying to have. Everything I buy will be directly from the boats and I want to handle the rest. If I do have to go through a third party my customers will know beforehand.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

" We fished with a local charter last month and with 14 people fishing for 6 hours we used less than three packs."

Sounds like some real tough bait if that's all you used. Huge savings and easier fishing especially for the deckhand.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dagwood said:


> " We fished with a local charter last month and with 14 people fishing for 6 hours we used less than three packs."
> 
> Sounds like some real tough bait if that's all you used. Huge savings and easier fishing especially for the deckhand.:thumbsup:


Tell us what you caught and how many!!


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Lots of snappers, few triggers, mingos, and four jacks. Jacks may have been caught while reeling in a smaller fish.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would be very interested in the frozen packs of Ballyhoo if they were taken care of and frozen correctly. I would be using them for trolling only.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you! I think the will work out well for trolling. Let me know next time you head out and you can try them out.


----------



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

I tried some of these ballyhoo today. These are the best frozen minnows I have used , they are just as good as fresh dead. We trolled, free lined and sent a few to the bottom. I did not have one pull off the hook, belly rip out or just fall apart like every frozen bait you buy from bait shops. These are first class baits at very good price.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

After talking with the seller I will be buying my Ballyhoo from him. He is getting a new blast freezer and has years of experience in prepping bait to be frozen.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> After talking with the seller I will be buying my Ballyhoo from him. He is getting a new blast freezer and has years of experience in prepping bait to be frozen.


Ill probably stock up on some also


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds good. I look forward to y'all trying these baits.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

I would like to try some but my beach house is in Mexico Beach and my house is in south GA. How can I get some for trolling this summer? I don't mind buying more than 10 packs


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

I can get them to you in several ways. I can ship them to you. I could ship them Two Day with dry ice. The ice would be a about $5.00 and the shipping would probably be close to $25-$30. I don't make any money on shipping and would just charge you what it cost me to ship. If you waited till closer to summer I go to Destin and maybe a little further about once a week making deliveries and can meet you close to there. If I happen to get a few more orders closer to you then I wouldn't mind bringing them all the way to Mexico Beach. I just haven't gotten much response or marketed to much that far past Destin but would make the trip as long as I could cover my fuel. I could find out how much it would cost to send just a few packs for if you would like to look at and try them before you buy 10+ packs. Just let me know and I can get a exact quote from USPS and let you know. I do accept CC so shipping them is not an issue. Thank you for your interest and I hope I can get you some to try. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

You have any left?


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

I have about 10 packs left of really good looking packs. I have some that have either broken seals, broken tails, or a little blood that I am selling at a discount of $2.50/pound which is about $7.50/ pack. They are still very tough and not rotten by no means and make great cut baits or are still good for trolling. Their just not quite up to par presentation wise as my other ones. I'm trying to sell value and they are still much better quality than any cigar minnow. Ballyhoo are just naturally a tougher and more durable fish. I used the worst packs I had when I tested them and they still impressed me!

I will be out of town today and back tomorrow. I'm bringing a boat back across the gulf from Tampa and will have limited access to cell service. I will respond back to any voice mails or PM'S tonight when I get to Panama City.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry, I had a guy last week get 155 packs and it kinda cleaned me out.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

*Update*

Bump for update. Thank you!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I purchased some of these Ballyhoo....they look just as good if not better than any "selects" I have seen in baitshops around here. Looking forward to dragging some in the near future.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you ever come to Orange Beach?


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

I have not yet but do have a license to sell in Alabama. I could come that way if I was able to sell at least 10 packs. I just have not received much response from orange beach. I'm sure I will be there quite often when it gets a little closer to season. I have gone to perdido so it's not much further.


----------



## Hawaiianlclboi (Jun 14, 2011)

Picked up some Hoo's yesterday from Justin and couldn't be more pleased. The bait was prepped and packaged perfectly. Can't wait to drop some lines.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you! Good luck out on the water!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

*Great looking baits*

Justin delivered some great looking baits to us this morning 3/7/14. Some of the largest horse size and best looking selects we have seen up here :thumbup:. The color was as if they just came out of the ocean and the eyes were clear. We will pull them offshore tomorrow (Saturday) Thanks Justin will be seeing you soon :thumbsup:Gene


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

Saw on your website that you will have eels in during cobia season. Do you know what your price will be on those yet?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

If they are in the $7.50 to 8 range per pack (12 per pack?), I will take a dozen packs if we can meet up in FWB or Gulf Breeze? Mediums to larges or maybe some horses will suffice. I struck out today at what I thought was going to be the ballyhoo mecca.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes they end up being right at around $8 with the PFF discount. The ones I have left I would consider are med to large 9-10 inches. I can easily meet you in Gulf breeze. I'll be fishing tomorrow but can meet anytime after 4pm or anytime next week. If you want to come by the house and pick out what sizes are best for you then you are welcome to do that also. I won't have cell service to till around 3 tomorrow but just PM me and we'll work out the best time for you to take a look at them. I'm off of oriole beach road in Gulf breeze. Thank you!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

How many packs do you have ATM? Of the hoo.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Around 40-50. I don't have any of the horse left but these are all nice size fish. Around 9-10 inches.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Jason, I couldn't make it out your way so Ben stopped by to pick up the Ballyhoo. He sent me pics and they look pretty good, with luck we may use a few of those to put some fish in the box tomorrow and Friday. He also said that you told him that you would be out with live bait tomorrow. If that's the case I'd like to get a scoop or two on our way out. Thanks

Kim


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

*ballyhoo*

Thank you. I think they will work out well for yall. I went through all I had and tried to pick out the largest ones and also gave him some extra for you to cut up and use as bottom baits if you stop prior to getting to the rigs. I was out today looking for bait and it is still very scarce. If we're out there you can try us on ch. 10 or check our website for daily updates. We're are really trying to be out there with live bait full time in the next week or so. Just waiting on warmer waters and some good size bait to show up. Good luck to yall tomorrow.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

*ballyhoo*

The live bait boat will be out just SE of the pass. Call him on ch. 10 when you get in the water and see what he has.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Bump for these fellas. Justin is a class act. Has good bait also


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Justin's baits(Ballyhoo) are great! We used them this last trip out and I have nothing but positive things to say about them. They are brined really well, they look fresh with great color and not a single one washed out on the troll.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

*ballyhoo*

I'm glad they worked well for yall. We spent a lot of time making sure we had the process down and tested different brine recipes until we found which one worked best. Did you have any luck with the tuna?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

These guys still around?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nope


----------

